# What Kind OF pigeon IS this



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

??
what kinder pigeon is this is ti a full fantail or half kast??/


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am no expert but looks like a fantail to me.


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

isit half kast or fulll fantail


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It also looks like a normal fantail to me. For some reason it's head looks...different? It's possible it could be a mix. I have Indian Fantails, so it may just be that I'm used to the way they look instead.


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

ill post another pic of it now


the pair to this i no what left one is but the right one abt not sure


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Mary. It looks like a cross between a homer and a fantail, because the head is wrong for a fantail. It looks like it has a homer head. 
Also, the feet are not feathered like a fantail should be either.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, here is a pic of a white homer and a white fantail. See the difference?
View attachment 8430


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There is a breed called Escompadissa Tumbler and I used to have a picture of one, but can't find it now. I also tried to do a search and came up with the name but no pictures so far. That's what it looks like to me, because it's tail isn't up very high. Just a guess of course.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Found it. I was spelling it wrong. What a difference when it's spelled correctly.  

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_escamp.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Might be a syrian fantail.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking a Syrian fantail (more tumbler than fantail really), but their tails are supposed to be a lot more funnel shaped I think.


And fantails don't need feathered feet OR crests.
Indian Fantails (like the one in snowbird's pic) are supposed to have muffs and a crest. They also stand like a normal pigeon according the the modern standard.
American or Standard Fantails are supposed to have tails just like Indians, but are smaller normally, stand on "tip-toe" with their head on their back, and have CLEAN legs. No feathers on their feet/legs. They can however, have a clean head or a crest.
Garden Fantails (the kind most people think of in Europe, which stay in dovecotes and from what I've heard, "home" pretty well for something other than a homer) look just like what's in your pictures. I didn't think of it, but that may be what they are. They must have some homer in them if some people can take them to weddings a few miles away and manage to get them back. That might explain the normal pigeon stance and strange head.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

These birds are funnel tailed. And any flying fantail will get funnel tailed in time. And with a large tail flight is reduced in distances. A half cross would have less tail feathers. Say 16 to 20 and not be raised tail. 2nd generation the feathers would increase in numbers and begin to raise more. These birds still remind of syrian but could be somthing else.


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

ill count its fethers its fantail fethers or flying fetherS?? i will count them both


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Spin city said:


> ill count its fethers its fantail fethers or flying fetherS?? i will count them both


tail feathers.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

a American fantail or a cross bred...


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

they are mixed fantails.....maybe a mixed clean leg indian fantail...or thailand fantail......

they are beautiful.,,,if you are a breeder you may use this pair as pumpers.


----------

